# C++ extension



## GSquadron (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all!
As learning more C++ means learning more tackles, 
I was seriously thinking of renaming all the .cpp files to .CPP in the future, 
but before doing that i guess is better to ask. 
Is it true that .CPP is more compatible with all the OS versions?

If you know about .C than its ok, you can give your cents


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 30, 2012)

that's just because unix file systems are case sensitive ... so .CPP != .cpp

pick one convention and stick to it. stuff like .cPp = bad

as soon as you start using any windows api functions your code isnt portable anymore.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 7, 2012)

The photo is taken from C++ Primer Plus by Stephen Prata (Waite group => famous in 80s & 90s).


----------

